# A stool, a stool my kingdom for a stool!



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 14, 2012)

I've never sat and turned, my good friend Eagle used to sit and turn and I used to kid him about being lazy. Now as I am getting on in years my back and legs will start to hurt and I need to sit to refresh. I'm considering buying an adjustable stool and saving the pain, anyone here sit and turn and if so at what height?


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 14, 2012)

I am also thinking of sitting and turning, my legs do not like for me to be standing for very long any more.


----------



## KenV (Jul 14, 2012)

I sit and turn all the time.  Arthritis slowly wins, but while I cannot stand at the lathe for long periods of time I can sit.

Think a drummers throne or similar style of adjustable stool.  You will need to change the height from time to time.

As with the Drummers Throne -- a comfortable padded seat is a big help.

You will not be able to do the "lathe dance" with your tools tucked up to the "Turners Muscle", but that is not such a big deal for pens and small objects.  Harder with bowls and platters and the like.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 14, 2012)

Pushing 70 and my back and legs are bad.  Thinking of building a new Lathe stand that a stool would fit under.  May make it lower to fit a chair heigth stool  Basicly a little wider and open under the lathe for the knees or the ability to move around.  But if I sit to long then the back gives me a bad time, if I stand to much both back and legs give me heck.


----------



## Don Wade (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought a bar stool at target.  Works fine and I am used to sitting on one anyway


----------



## GoatRider (Jul 14, 2012)

I sit and turn. I have my taig mini-lathe on an old steel office desk, and I sit on an office chair. The rolling chair is nice because I can move around easily.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jul 14, 2012)

Anybody ever try one of these out?
http://www.overstock.com/Office-Sup...e-Chair-with-5-Star-Base/6716014/product.html


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2012)

At the Midwest Penturners Gathering, there was a gentleman from Wisconsin who was selling a "seated turning" station.  He had mounted a mini lathe (standard version) to a stand that presented the lathe at an angle to the turner.  Looked like a great idea and quite a few guys "test drove" it----maybe they will contribute here and/or have the gentleman's name or website.

Definitely worth exploring!!


----------



## Haynie (Jul 14, 2012)

I have seen that mounted lather somewhere here on the board.  It looked like a cool set up.


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 14, 2012)

I have an old Jet 1236 that I raised about 6" on blocks to get it to elbow height.  Since my recovery from my operation was going slowly, I would get tired and my ankles would swell due to medication and my knees would hurt.  My older sister gave me a swivel bar stool from her breakfast nook counter.  Very fancy with suede seat and wrought iron frame and such.  She got a couple of them when she worked at QVC.  Don't know the height but it enables me to be up and down and back and forth until the heat knocks me down.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 14, 2012)

I have been using a walker and cane to get around with for 12 years.  I have my lathe on an old wood desk, and use a bar stool to sit on.  Not really sit on top of it, more like use it to keep my balance with my feet on the floor.  If I need I can stand for a few minutes, but the stool is a life saver.


----------



## StephenM (Jul 14, 2012)

I just had some White Castles.  Give me a couple of hours and I'll have one for you.


----------



## Tom T (Jul 14, 2012)

I think an adjustable stool is the best and padded.  I have often thought of using one at 59 years old.  I have a larger power attic on casters so I can move it from place to place.  I am also on the taller size so I am having. Hard time finding a stool tall enough.

I liked the idea of lower your lathe if possible.
I might add, but not sure how to do it and it be stable enough, put some form of lazy Susan so it could b move to a better angle when needed.  The I get the idea of some form of hydronic bed to set the lathe on.
Oh well that my no quite2cents worth.
I do wish you the best with this.  It is no fun when fun starts to hurt.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone that was at the Midwest Penturners gathering that has any info on the "seated turning table that Ed spoke of please let me know how to get in touch with the gentleman who had it.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 15, 2012)

Roy, I am very satisfied with my "sit to turn" setup. My two lathes (mini and midi) are set side by side, mounted on benches to yield 30.5" spindle height, masonite on the floor for smooth rolling. My chair is an office desk chair (back,arms removed...wheels on). I remade the seat to be round similar to a stool, and of course padded. All the typical stuff needed for turning is within rolling reach. The easy height adjustment of the office chair is a desirable aspect. This would probably work well for you. I am very pleased with my set up.
Steve


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 15, 2012)

Roy - We have played around with stools for a few years and the one thing we have found is cheap doesn't cut it.  Believe me we have tried several.  We spend several hours at a time at the drill press with one of the products we make for antique restorations.  Here are a couple of options for you to look at.  I think the last one is the better option but it will depend on the time you spend at the machinery.

Work Stools in Stock - ULINE

Office Master WS25 Ergonomic Affordable Industrial Low Maintenance Work Stool with 20" Footring


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong but I was thinking no wheels, no arms and no back so that it would be solid while turning. 
Steve you have no problems with the stool/chair wanting to move while turning?


----------



## manik (Jul 15, 2012)

Did a goggle search and here are a couple links that might help.

Picasa Web Albums - Goldturners - Nevada County...

Woodturning Online :: New and Hot Woodturning Products - Woodturning Online offers wood turning projects, woodturning plans, articles, and information on wood turning, bowl turning, pen turning, the wood lathe, segmented turning, lathe tools, and mor

In the first link you can see how they set up their lathe and the chair they use for turning. Looks like an standard office chair. 

I think the wheels or no wheels depend on if your feet touch the ground when sitting, on the ground no movement unless you want to.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 15, 2012)

My "rolling" solution. Roy, I too wondered if the wheels would work for turning, and the answer is: No Problem! I make most of my living from turning pens, along with some other small "flat work" items, plus some small turned vases (6" diam/8"height). I have no problems with the rolling. The stability is excellent. You could try this with no expense. Set your mini on a low platform (my spindle height is 30.5") and pull your desk chair up to it and turn. Easy. ( Then you will quickly modify the desk chair to keep doing this!) I also drill on the lathe. You cannot put your body into it as when standing if you push the tailstock. I mostly lock the TS and the feed via hand crank on the first bore as it requires firm feed force, then push the TS by hand as I feed subsequent larger bits. The ease of seat height adjustment is important for the varied operations and to maintain comfort thru the work day. Whatever solution you settle on, I know you will be doing much better sitting. For me it meant the choice of turning or not, and I turn.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 15, 2012)

Low48 knows the contact on the sit down lathe. It looked really cool.


----------



## Alzey (Jul 15, 2012)

I made a pair of these to use in my shop.  They work as a stable stool and the center section telescopes up for a number of uses.  I made my a few inches taller that the directions because I am 6' 4".  I use it quite often at my lathe and drill press when my feet start to hurt from being the shop a long time.


----------



## carpblaster (Jul 15, 2012)

I would love to have the adjustable chair like stool with the old tractor seat on it, i sat on it and the curves fit just right and adjusted higher as i need, will get one in time
carpblaster, also I found a stool at the thrift store had a lazy susan on it, cut 2" off legs worked great


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 16, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Anyone that was at the Midwest Penturners gathering that has any info on the "seated turning table that Ed spoke of please let me know how to get in touch with the gentleman who had it.


Here is a thread that discussed the seated stand in question.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/sitting-while-turning-96622/index5.html

And here is the website http://www.iluv2turn.com/ (the link in the thread above is broken)

AK


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, he hasn't pricing on his site and you can't purchase off of the site, contacted him and will report back on his reply.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 16, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Thanks, he hasn't pricing on his site and you can't purchase off of the site, contacted him and will report back on his reply.


You may also PM bobjackson as he bought one. He's probably used it in the two months since posting those photos and should be able to give you a review of it.

AK


----------



## Steve Busey (Jul 16, 2012)

Gary Beasley said:


> Anybody ever try one of these out?
> Office Star Ergonomically Designed Knee Chair with 5 Star Base | Overstock.com



Gary, I had an ergonomic knee chair several years ago for the computer desk, but it mostly just hurt my knees. Got a nice office chair instead and haven't looked back.

Having said that, the knee padding looks thicker in your link, but I'd think the knee pressure would be the same and eventually cause discomfort.


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 16, 2012)

My plan is hopefully to sell my oneway 1224 and buy the oneway 1236SD not so much for the bigger lathe but for the sit down feature. I played with it a few years ago at the AAW symposium and it was extremely comfortable. I did see that stand at 2011 symposium and I think it was around $ 300.00 or more.


----------



## moke (Jul 16, 2012)

I hurt my back once and used one of these:
stool from Craftsman.com

It was not ideal as I was a touch high, but got the job done.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, they are very comfortable, but a little more effort getting in and out.  If you have to get up a lot, the drummer stool is probably better.

Harry



Gary Beasley said:


> Anybody ever try one of these out?
> Office Star Ergonomically Designed Knee Chair with 5 Star Base | Overstock.com


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 16, 2012)

That brings up the whole page.  Are you talking about the adjustable mechanics stool?  That looks pretty good and has a tray for miscellaneous tools



moke said:


> I hurt my back once and used one of these:
> stool from Craftsman.com
> 
> It was not ideal as I was a touch high, but got the job done.


----------



## edman2 (Jul 16, 2012)

My son got me one of these for Christmas.  I am 5' 11" and it is too tall for me. I am taking it to a machine shop to cut the legs off (hopefully the same amount on each leg! )






moke said:


> I hurt my back once and used one of these:
> stool from Craftsman.com
> 
> It was not ideal as I was a touch high, but got the job done.


----------



## DHappold (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't see this posted earlier but it looked pretty interesting.  Sit-Down Lathe
Duane


----------



## PTsideshow (Jul 16, 2012)

carpblaster said:


> I would love to have the adjustable chair like stool with the old tractor seat on it, i sat on it and the curves fit just right and adjusted higher as i need, will get one in time
> carpblaster, also I found a stool at the thrift store had a lazy susan on it, cut 2" off legs worked great


Here is one I made up for welding and such in the driveway, started out as one of those garden rolling seating cart HF sells with the 20% off it was cheaper that a new tractor seat at tractor supply. All the used old ones around here are all collectors items and worth hundreds of dollars. According to the few that I have seen at yard sales.






You just get a set of wheels from an old computer or office chair add a section of pipe and then add the seat and spindle with the nut to the top end. I welded it to the pipe, which was a piece of intermediate conduit or black pipe will do. Problem with using EMT is it tends to bends at the least opportune time  









Plus you will have 4 8" pneumatic tires for another project!
You can do the same with any office type chair to raise the height if you have an extra.








With a board on top of the seat frame they make a nice moveable base this one is for the wife's bead making stuff. it fit's her chair height and she can move it in and out of the way. The cats like it too eiuther as a bed,perch, or launching pad!
:clown:


----------



## GoatRider (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## TerryDowning (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice, That's too funny.


----------



## wiset1 (Jul 16, 2012)

years ago before I came back into the military I sold for a company called "ErgoGENESIS" which was the most amazing ergonomic seating I've ever sat in and owned.  They are pretty expensive, but they will build a chair for you based on height, weight, body style, and injury.  I still own two of them and refuse to sell them.  Well worth a look and they sell stools as well


----------



## eupher58 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sears has a hydraulic shop stool with padded seat and backrest.  Been using mine for about three years.  Normal price is about 75 bucks, but if you watch they use it quite often as a doorbuster for half price.  Wouldn't pay full but at 40 bucks its a good stool.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 16, 2012)

Some members have a very sick sense of humor, especially when it has nothing to do with the post. NOT very funny! I know they should be ignored but people can be ignorant with their comments.


----------



## sparhawk (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought this chair because it had the right range of height for my scrollsaw and my lathe. Is pretty comfortable and has worked fine for me for a year now.     http://www.overstock.com/Office-Sup...duct.html?keywords=10692243&searchtype=Header


----------



## moke (Jul 17, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> That brings up the whole page. Are you talking about the adjustable mechanics stool? That looks pretty good and has a tray for miscellaneous tools
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry...I was in a hurry and never looked at the link.  It is the adjustable hydrylic stool, it comes in yellow and black.  I only adjusts about 6 to 8 inches.  If the store near you has much of a tool dept, they should have one to look at.

I am only 5-9 so it may not work for the taller sort.  Also after you have finished turning, it works well for enjoying an adult beverage.


----------



## sdemars (Jul 23, 2012)

*You will  . . .*



carpblaster said:


> I would love to have the adjustable chair like stool with the old tractor seat on it, i sat on it and the curves fit just right and adjusted higher as i need, will get one in time
> carpblaster, also I found a stool at the thrift store had a lazy susan on it, cut 2" off legs worked great



You will find a tractor seat can get uncomfortable real fast when you LEAN FORWARD . . .

I have already tried this for a stool in my shop . . .

Steve


----------



## BlackPearl (Jul 23, 2012)

Gary Beasley said:


> Anybody ever try one of these out?
> Office Star Ergonomically Designed Knee Chair with 5 Star Base | Overstock.com



I had one for my desk chair for quite a few years, I liked it very much. Do not remember what happened to it, might have lost it in the divorce.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 25, 2012)

At just over 70, my legs aren't what they used to be, but I move around too much when I turn to be able to sit... also since I turn bigger items more than just pens, don't think it would work for me..


----------



## GoatRider (Jul 25, 2012)

TellicoTurning said:


> At just over 70, my legs aren't what they used to be, but I move around too much when I turn to be able to sit... also since I turn bigger items more than just pens, don't think it would work for me..



That's why I use a rolling chair.


----------

